# Curled tail and super red fins?



## ~H~ (Jul 17, 2013)

What is this? I have a calico fantail goldfish that turns one year on Wednesday. She has been floating around the top of my tank and gasping for air. I changed the water, put aquarium salt in, put Aquasafe and Easy Balance in, tested the ph and added a ammonia tab. I gave her a pea too, but she won't eat it. What should I do?

I can't add pictures. Every time I try it won't let me.  

Her left tail tail fin has curled into itself. The other tail fin looks like it's bleeding. It has red running down her fin. What should I do? Did I already do everything I could? She is in the tank with one other fish. I bought them at the same time and they were from the same tank. I don't know if this influences anything. 

Also, my older 2 year old calico fantail died on the 19th of last month. Does this have anything to do with it? I'm pretty sure it was just ammonia, but I have been looking into fin rot as well. I don't think it is that however. The other fish is darker, but he has fainter red marks on his fins as well.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Look for medicines that treat septicemia and fin rot.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i think that Metronidazole would work...


----------

